# Wasserkühlung für I7 8700k + 1080ti



## Eren069 (9. April 2018)

*Wasserkühlung für I7 8700k + 1080ti*

Ich habe ein kleines Problem.

Habe mir den optimalen Rechner zusammen geschraubt,
allerdings passt mir die Lautstärke nicht.
Kurz zur Hardware.

i7 8700k [geköpft + OC @ 5ghz x 1.365v] <- gekühlt derzeit vom H80i V2 max Temp: 70° unter Last.
1080ti iChill V4.
Asus Maximums APEX z370
32GB Corsair DDR4 3200mhz DUAL
Darkbase Pro 900 Gehäuse.

Ich möchte die CPU und die GPU nun Wasserkühlen,
damit das System ruhiger läuft unter Last.

Wäre für eine Konfiguration dankbar,

Preislich würde ich max. 500€ ausgeben.


Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## claster17 (9. April 2018)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für I7 8700k + 1080ti*

Ich rate dir, das Gehäuse mit diversen Schneid- und Schleifwerkzeugen zu bearbeiten, da es alles andere als WaKü-tauglich ist. Das DarkBase ist sonst so restriktiv, dass damit keine leise und leistungsstarke Kühlung möglich ist.

Dazu empfehle ich ein wenig Lektüre:
WaKü im DarkBase900 2x 420
[Worklog] Dark Base Pro 900 "BlackHoleSun"


----------



## Snowhack (18. April 2018)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für I7 8700k + 1080ti*

Das ist mein Aufbau (siehe Video) 

 Komponenten sind in der Video Beschreibung. 

Kühlleistung ist sehr ordentlich  bei geringer geräuschenttwicklung, im Video sind sie auf 90% gestellt aber bei 60%. Ist die Kühlleistung nur marginale schlechter und definitiv nicht mehr zu hören. 

Angaben der Lüfter: 

Leiser 140mm Lüfter XK2 von Noiseblocker mit 1.100 U/Min und 19,5 dB(A)

Noch ein kleiner Tipp, Versuch so wenig wie möglich Winkel zu verbauen die stören den durchfluss und die Kühlleistung deutlich. 

Hab übrigens 2 Kreisläufe was auch schon deutlich an Temperatur einspart. 




YouTube


Hab dir mal etwas zusammen gestellt wenn du deinen aktuellen Radiator mit einbindest hast du mehr als genug Kühlleistung im Rechner für die Komponenten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schlauch ca. 4 Meter  und Anschlüsse 1/4   brauchst noch. Dazu noch mal 3x 120mm Lüfter für den 360 Radiator der sich natürlich auch gegen etwas kleineres tauschen lässt um den Preis noch  zu drücken.

(Beim GPU kühler solltest die Kompatibilität noch prüfen)

Kreislauf  wäre. 

Pumpe-  CPU - Radiator Front - GPU - Radiatore Deckel - Pumpe. 

Über Push Pull wäre auch noch nachzudenken da die Lüfterdrehzahl  so deutlich gesenkt werden kann bei gleicher Kühlleistung.


----------

